# Look what im building



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

We had a bit of a snow fall today in northern ireland, and i just couldn't resist









It ain't finished but can you tell what it is yet......???


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Geez, looks a bit cold for an outdoor spa


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Geez, looks a bit cold for an outdoor spa










This could make one cool ass spa tho!! excuse the pun lol...


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

AAAAAA is it a tepee


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> AAAAAA is it a tepee


Could be!!







I will be finishing this in the morning, more pics to come!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The first horse shoe of a giant "Ice Horse, Sculpture?

Boy, you better hope it snows a lot more to finish that!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Igloo?


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

a slingshot fortress, to keep the aliens from ruening xmas!


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

huey224 said:


> a slingshot fortress, to keep the aliens from ruening xmas!


I was actually thinking it would make a good airsoft/paintball hide!! I still ain't got it finished but the temperature is at -13 with more snow on its way so i think it will be ok.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

John-Boy said:


> a slingshot fortress, to keep the aliens from ruening xmas!


I was actually thinking it would make a good airsoft/paintball hide!! I still ain't got it finished but the temperature is at -13 with more snow on its way so i think it will be ok.
[/quote]

I would think paintballs would go right through that unless you ice it real heavy


----------

